# Dropdown-Menü [Safari] verschwindet bei hover



## D-LuX (16. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute...

ich hab folgendes Problem. In sämtlichen Browsern funktioniert das Menü, nur im Safari auf dem Mac verschwinden die Schaltflächen bei MouseOver!

Hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee woran es liegen könnte?

*HTML:*

```
<ul class="dropdown">
 <li><a href="">Menüpunkt1</a>
      <ul class="sub_menu">
        <li><a style="background:#F1F1F1;" href="#">Kategorie1</a></li>
        <li><a style="background:#F1F1F1;" href="#">Kategorie2</a></li>
        <li><a style="background:#F1F1F1;" href="#">Kategorie3</a></li>
      </ul>
</li>

<li><a href="">Menüpunkt2</a>
        <ul class="sub_menu">
          <li><a style="background:#F1F1F1;" href="#">Kategorie1</a></li>
          <li><a style="background:#F1F1F1;" href="#">Kategorie2</a></li>
          <li><a style="background:#F1F1F1;" href="#">Kategorie3</a></li>        	
        </ul>
</li>

<li><a href="">Menüpunkt2</a>
        <ul class="sub_menu">
           <li><a style="background:#F1F1F1;" href="#">Kategorie1</a></li>
           <li><a style="background:#F1F1F1;"href="#">Kategorie2</a></li>   
            <li><a style="background:#F1F1F1;" href=#">Kategorie3</a></li>
         </ul>
</li>
</ul>
```


*CSS:*

```
/* LEVEL ONE*/
ul.dropdown {
	position: relative;
}

ul.dropdown li {
	font-weight: bold;
	float: left;
	zoom: 1;
	background: #ccc;
}

ul.dropdown a:hover {
	color: #000;
}

ul.dropdown a:active {
	color: #ffa500;
}

ul.dropdown li a {
	display: block;
	padding: 4px 8px;
	border-right: 1px solid #333;
	color: #222;
}

ul.dropdown li:last-child a {
	border-right: none;
}

/* Doesn't work in IE */
ul.dropdown li.hover, ul.dropdown li:hover {
	background: #F3D673;
	color: black;
	position: relative;
}
ul.dropdown li.hover a {
	color: black;
}

/* LEVEL TWO*/
ul.dropdown ul {
	width: 220px;
	visibility: hidden;
	position: absolute;
	top: 100%;
	left: 0;
}

ul.dropdown ul li {
	font-weight: normal;
	color: #000;
	float: none;
}

/* IE 6 & 7 Needs Inline Block */
ul.dropdown ul li a {
	border-right: none;
	width: 100%;
	display: inline-block;
	height: 22px;
	line-height: 26px;
	border-bottom: 2px solid #fff
}

/* LEVEL THREE*/
ul.dropdown ul ul {
	left: 100%;
	top: 0;
}

ul.dropdown li:hover > ul {
	visibility: visible;
}
```

Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, wäre das echt super 

Gruß D-LuX


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich hab hier nur Safari / Win an Bord, und in ihm verschwinden die Schaltflächen überhaupt nicht. 

Dafür sehen aber die Submenüs in ihm von verschoben bis zerschossen aus:




Was ich mit dieser CSS-Regel korrigieren konnte:

```
ul {
margin:0;
padding:0;
list-style:none;
}
```




mfg Maik


----------



## D-LuX (16. Oktober 2009)

Hey Maik,

danke für deine Hilfe.

Also ich hab hier den Safari 4.0.3 und bei MouseOver auf die Listen-Elemente verschwindet das Element ganz, als wenn es nicht da wär. 

Mist, woran kann das bloß liegen...


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

Tut mir leid, dies kann ich im Safari 4.0.3 (Win) nicht beobachten - siehe obige Screenshots.

mfg Maik


----------

